# hackney to london city airport



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2011)

according to a tube map i saw it looks like you should be able to go direct! but i thought this might be too good to be true and on the tfl website yuo can't, but does anyone know when this route might start working? it looks like the old silverlink from stratford but just extended a bit.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2011)

DLR innit.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2011)

and not open yet? it is weird how it's drawn tho, it's definitely like it's part of the north london line. i think you're right tho


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2011)

The DLR link to City Airport has been open for several years.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2011)

if you mean the DLR Stratford to Canning Town bit, then still "summer 2011" according to the official website.  All seems to be quiet about an actual date.


----------



## belboid (Aug 15, 2011)

gotta go from Bow Church/Poplar


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2011)

look check on this map, it looks like it is part of the north london line and you could go all the way from hackney central to the airport. it is coloured differently to the DLR: http://www.afn.org/~alplatt/tubemap.gif


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2011)

stratford to city airport extension of the DLR is meant to open August 29th according to this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Docklands_Light_Railway


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> look check on this map, it looks like it is part of the north london line and you could go all the way from hackney central to the airport. it is coloured differently to the DLR: http://www.afn.org/~alplatt/tubemap.gif


Fwiw, I don't really understand the map - it's not a TfL map anyway.

Maybe this makes it clearer:
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/mainline-rail-connections.pdf

For transport maps in general:
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/gettingaround/1106.aspx


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2011)

it looks to be the map with the new August 29th extension drawn in... but then coloured in the wrong colour.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> look check on this map, it looks like it is part of the north london line and you could go all the way from hackney central to the airport. it is coloured differently to the DLR: http://www.afn.org/~alplatt/tubemap.gif



That tube map is years out of date - it's dated 1994. Note the absence of DLR to Lewisham / Woolwich Arsenal and that the Jubilee Line to Stratford is shown as 'under construction'

The North London Line (that became part of Silverlink that became part of London Overground) bit between Stratford and North Woolwich closed in 2005.


----------



## laptop (Aug 15, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> That tube map is years out of date - it's dated 1994. Note the absence of DLR to Lewisham / Woolwich Arsenal and that the Jubilee Line to Stratford is shown as 'under construction'
> 
> The North London Line (that became part of Silverlink that became part of London Overground) bit between Stratford and North Woolwich closed in 2005.



^^ This.

Depending where you're starting in Hackney, and if you don't need a step-free route, you could get the East London Line to Shadwell and pick up a London City DLR (destination: Woolwich Arsenal) from there.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmm to changing at shadwell.  the DLR is up on a viaduct, the overground is underground* at this point, and if i remember right, it's round the corner and down the road a bit.

Wouldn't it be easier to do overground to Stratford, then DLR (think you'd have to change at poplar) from there?

Or Jubilee Line to Canning Town then DLR.  Or 473 bus from Stratford.

See what the TfL journey planner suggests.  You can plan postcode to postcode rather than have to guess what the best starting station is.  You can specify step-free as an option if you want it.

* - not to be confused with Whitechapel where to get from the underground platforms to the overground platforms you go down the stairs...


----------



## trashpony (Aug 15, 2011)

The DLR stop is definitely the only stop at the airport. You can take your trolley as far as the ticket machines in the DLR station and then it's only about 2 mins walk to check in


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd do the Overground to Stratford, Jubilee Line to Canning Town, DLR to airport route if it were me.

BTW why are you looking at some ancient map instead of one of the ones on the TfL website?


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2011)

1st one on google!
I have to go in september, if the opening is on schedule i will be able to go overground to stratford then DLR all the way to the airport direct so just one change... If it opens on time.... that's right isn't it?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> I have to go in september, if the opening is on schedule i will be able to go overground to stratford then DLR all the way to the airport direct so just one change... If it opens on time.... that's right isn't it?



Yes.


----------



## paolo (Aug 16, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> 1st one on google!



Searching for "massively out of date and incorrect tube map" ?


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 17, 2011)

no, for "tube map". well it was useful in a way, as it let me find out that the dlr is being extended to stratford in time for my journey...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

you could get train from Hackney Downs to Liverpool St, central line to Bank (1 stop) then DLR from Bank


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 17, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you could get train from Hackney Downs to Liverpool St, central line to Bank (1 stop) then DLR from Bank


That means travelling through Zone 1.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 17, 2011)

changing lines at bank always seems to be a massive hassle... will have a lot of stuff including a baby so the least changes the better!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> That means travelling through Zone 1.


true - it's easiest for me though

not that I've ever had to go to London City Airport


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> changing lines at bank always seems to be a massive hassle... will have a lot of stuff including a baby so the least changes the better!


yep, more hassle


----------

